# Macro reptile photography this Saturday



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Following a very successful day of macro photography which I held for a local photography group of 17 people, I am now commencing macro reptile photography tuition/experiences from this Saturday June 6th.
The sessions will be held this Saturday at 11am and 3pm in a dedicated photography room at our reptile shop in Swindon. I can help and guide you to take an array of reptile and amphibian photographs on the day in a variety of settings, from naturalistic to using one coloured backgrounds.
The sessions will last from 2-3 hours depending on how many people are present, less people means we will get through the session quicker. Sessions are available for groups of up to 5 people, if there are more then sessions can be spread over the course of the day.
The charge for this experience is £30 per person, or £50 for 2 people, other discounts may be available if booking for more than 2 people, please email me for more information.
The animals you will be photographing on the day will vary due to what we have available. If an animal is displaying any signs of stress at all then we will stop photographing and move on too a different specimen.
More info such as location etc, is available on our website
http://www.planet-reptile.co.uk

The next available photography sessions will be held on June 20th at 11am and 3pm.

pm me if interested.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Just thought I would add that there is only one other place in the country offering this service and they charge from £175 per person for a day of photographing reptiles.

Some examples of my work.


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

Some stunning work there and makes me absolutely green with envy...

How do you fancy writing some tips up in a thread - i'm sure if you asked a mod you could even get a sub section that can be locked for you...

Ilove the frog pic... just works really well and appears comical

:flrt:


----------

